# IVF cycle - 2ww (have to wait 16days?)



## jan2222 (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG I am right in the middle of my 2ww well actually my clinic are making me wait 16days....? Not sure why   
I feel positive one second and then emotional another thinking if its works it would be amazing...   
Feeling quite anxious now still taking fragmin, baby aspirin and progynova as well as the cyclogest pessaries. My body feels bloated.
Having a stressful week people keep inviting us round haven't told many friends and family, have to keep blaming my absence on migraines etc..
Just found out a good friends pregnant which is nice for her I'm genuinely happy for her but very distraught for me and my husband whens our time been 
trying for ages and apparently shes only been trying for a few months natural conception unbelievable how so easy for others and difficult for us...so not best time for me at the moment. Hard times. How do u keep busy without seeing babies everywhere..? I want to test earlier than 16 days as I had a 5 day blast shouldn't that already count for some of the days I wish i was a positive person it would be good for me...lol!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Wow, 16 days after a 5 day blast is definitely a long time to wait...more like a 3ww than a 2ww !!!!  Our clinic advise you can test at 11dp5dt as the embies will be 16 days old by then and you should be able to get an accurate result on a peestick at that stage, even if they were late implanters.

I'm not usually an advocate of early testing but 16dp5dt seems a tad overboard.....I'd say testing at 10/11dp5dt would be fine.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## jan2222 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Natasha, its 11 dpt today? I'm to scared to test even though I just so badly want to know.
I just confirmed a couple of things with my clinic and they said I can test on Sunday earliest, which is the 16th day counting the day of transfer,
feeling nervous. I just hate that feeling of not knowing and I literally shake until the result appears on the peestick, and up and till now its always been negative  

Thanks though im sure i wont last till sunday good to know i can test that bit earlier!  

thanks Jan


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you had ET on 24 July then you're only 10dpt today......day of ET is classed as day 0....then it's how many days past/post ET.  Your embies would be 15 days today so you should be able to get accurate result.

Most clinics will say 10/11dpt for testing following a blastocyst transfer.....if you can test on Sunday then that would be 15dp5dt so your embies would be 20 days old.

Obviously it's entirely up to you but personally I would test.  I've been through 7 tx cycles and never tested early, although on quite a few I've bled early anyway.....but tested 14dpt for day 2/3 day transfers so embies were 16/17 days old...and 11dp5dt so embies were 16 days old.  As I said in previous post, I don't really believe in early testing, don't see the point...but testing 16dp5dt seems an extremely long wait when you could have an accurate result today/tomorrow.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jan2222 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you. Thanks for your advice I'm going to try my very hardest to wait till Sunday I think.
Best wishes to you
Jan


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

good luck jan xxx


----------



## dizzydi (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Guys - hope you don't mind me jumping in here.

I'm not very up to speed on the dialogue yet either - but I am in what they class as the 2ww - I had my embies implented on 5th Aug (3 days ones) and have to wait until the 22nd August before testing. I've got sore breasts and got what feels like pre period pains not bad but little niggles. Had these since yesterday.

One minute I think yes and then no - my mind is a wirl wind - but I am trying to stay clam - easy said than done.

Does this mean I am having to wait 18 days ? This is my first try at IVF and it is all still a little bit mind blowing and confusing xxx


----------



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Dizzydi.

Welcome to the 2WW, it really is a difficult time, I agree. If you are taking progesterone supplements then the chances are many of your symptoms are caused by that. Just to make us even more demented, the drugs have the same side affects as pregnancy symptoms & imminent period. 

It looks like you are testing 17dp3dt so your embies will be 20 days old. Some clinics have shorter times & a few even longer. Mines is 16dp3dt , so much the same as you. The longer the wait then the more accurate the result will be but of course the longer the wait the more chance you will have gone mad first 

Why not pop over to the main thread on this board? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243576.0 This is where those of us on 2WW are hanging out. There is lots of useful information on the first page of the thread you might want to read but other than that just jump in & say hello. It is a great place for sharing experiences & concerns.

Milo x


----------



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jan - I hope you are hanging on in there and have everything crossed you get good news   

Milo x


----------



## dizzydi (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Milo  

I will look at the link you have suggested.

Regards
Di x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi dizzydi

As Milo says, Ii you had embryos transferred on 5 August then you are 5dp3dt....5 days past a 3 day transfer.  If OTD (official test day) is 22 August then you would be 17dp3dt.  Does seem a particularly long time to wait...more like 3ww as opposed to 2ww !

The symptoms you describe are most likely down to the progesterone support, whatever you're on and also the HCG trigger injection you had prior to EC.  The HCG injection is basically same hormone as released from implanting embryo so can cause pg like symptoms and it can also stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause false positives on pg tests if test too early.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jan2222 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi there ladies I thought I would give u a little update so I waited till the 8th of Aug 15dpt 5dt and I was so shocked I got the result I wanted BFP
it felt good but I was nervous as wanted the blood test confirmation b4 I got too excited. Monday 9th Aug I did get an official positive by beta blood test and 
good HSG levels and progesterone levels...been happy all week till now..? I am devastated as I have had some brown spotting/bleeding this morning,  I hope I'm still pregnant after 3 yrs ttc I thought my luck was finally in..? I called my clinic and they said its normal in early pregnancy...? but its too late to be implantation bleeding I wonder what it is? I don't want to think the worse but what else do I think...  

Good luck however to all of u on ur 2ww I hope u get a BFP and things run smoothly... x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations    

Plenty of ladies get some spotting in early pregnancy...could be down to a number of reasons...old blood/lining sloughing off from the womb as the newer fresher lining thickens with the pregnancy, higher hormone levels, amongst other things.

When I was pg 20 years ago I had absolutely no idea for several months...normal full flow periods, no symptoms etc......my friend had no weight gain, no symptoms and normal red bleed periods for 6mths and her son is 15 this year !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jan2222 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Natasha,

I know its probably nothing to worry about cant help it, but it is more reassuring when you put it like that. When there could be a good reason such as higher hormone levels etc.. It makes me feel more at ease I just hope now my 12 days go by quickly and all is okay on my scan I will be so happy.

Thanks for the info 

jan x


----------

